# 1st CA Finish



## TomG (Apr 24, 2007)

So I turned my first pen last night and when I tried to apply the CA it gooped up on my pen. Here is roughly what I did.

Sanded pen
Applied thin CA, wipe off excess
Let dry
Applied thick CA, gooped and rigids on the pen

So I sanded it down and applied some Ren. Wax

It was my first time ever turning so I was really going for the experience.

I did not sand with micro mesh, I have some micro mesh on order from CS.

I reviwed the videos in the library of IAP, but something went wrong.

CA is from Rockler if that helps.

Any thoughts on the CA? 

Tom


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 24, 2007)

Have not tried CA yet but there are several great videos in the Library here that can help get you on the right path.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 24, 2007)

Your process description is incomplete - it's tough to tell what you did wrong (or more correctly, what may have gone wrong) without knowing more about how you applied the CA.  Was the lathe on when you applied it?  What do you mean you "wipe[d] off [the] excess"?  Did you use BLO?  Did you use DNA before you applied the finish?


----------



## TomG (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Your process description is incomplete - it's tough to tell what you did wrong (or more correctly, what may have gone wrong) without knowing more about how you applied the CA.  Was the lathe on when you applied it?  What do you mean you "wipe[d] off [the] excess"?  Did you use BLO?  Did you use DNA before you applied the finish?



Jim:

I watched the video in the library about filling and finishing with CA. I dont remember anything about DNA?? I know other threads I have read said something about DNA.

I used a paper towel to apply since it was all I had.  After it was applied I used a clean paper towel to wipe it down.  At one point the papertowel started to smoke a bit after I took it away from the lathe.

I had the lathe on the fastest setting. I thought I read somewhere it was best to turn and apply finishes as fast as possible.

Im sure I screwed this up and after reading a few hudred posts and turning my 1st pen Im sure I mixed up some steps.

I was really looking for a quick easy finish to get some experience but I think I went overboard.

Tom


----------



## JimGo (Apr 24, 2007)

Tom,
CA is a great, quick finish.  Easy...well, that's another story!

I'm not sure whose video you watched - I've watched some, but not all of them.  Don Ward wrote an excellent article on CA finishes, and a copy is in the library - I'd strongly recommend reading that.  Don's technique is very similar to what I do, and I'm pleased with my results.  Russ Fairfield (http://www.woodturnerruss.com) has a good description of a CA process on his web site, and I think his video is in the library too - both are worth watching/reading. Also, if you do a search, it's probably in the archives by now, but if you search for an article by Fangar about his finishing technique (it's one of those with about 100 pages of responses, so it's fairly easy to identify), everyone who has tried it has given it rave reviews.  I keep meaning to try Fangar's technique, but never remember to bring a print-out with me when I'm in my shop.

My general suggestion is that you not use the clean paper towel to wipe down the CA.  The whole idea is that the CA forms a barrier, or layer, over the surface being sealed.  If you're wiping it away, that will cause problems because the wiping will remove the CA.  Instead, what you should be doing is using the paper towel to distribute the CA as evenly as possible across the surface.  BLO can help do this, as it provides a thin, smooth layer of liquid that can help keep things level.  BLO also acts as a mild accelerant.

The MicroMesh will help a lot, too.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd agree with what Jim says. Try out Don Ward's technique with the boiled linseed oil (BLO) and go from there. I also tried a straight CA finish my first time with disatrous results and a lot of frustration. I had watched videos and stuff too, but it's too hard to remember everything you saw. The easier way is to just print out a list of instructions and do it to the 'T'. Then, you start seeing where you can make modifications to adapt it to your liking. I've slightly modified Don's BLO/CA technique and am very pleased with the results. Mind you, it took me about 10 pens to get it how i like it and it's still not perfected.

As far as an easy finish, wax is about the only 'easy' finish. Or maybe a friction polish. But, give Don's a try and let us know how it goes and we can give you some other tips on how we modified it to suit our needs!

Good luck.


----------



## samuel07 (Apr 24, 2007)

Buy a bunch of spare slimline tubes and some 3/4 wood dowel from HD and practice, practice.
You'll end up developing your own routine pretty quick.

I have much better luck applying the CA at slow speeds.


----------



## pssherman (Apr 24, 2007)

Tom,
You said that you use the fastest setting on your lathe. That will tend to fling the CA off the blank causing the bumps and ridges you got with the thick CA. Try using the slowest speed on the lathe when you apply CA. You may still get some ridges in the CA, but you can sand them smoother after several coats.

BTW, if you hadn't already figured it out. Stand off to the side so that any CA that does get thrown off will not hit your face.

Paul in AR


----------



## TomG (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks all. I have printed out the suggested material including Fangars which I already had at home.  As soon as I get my micro mesh I will try a few methods then get back to you.

By the way for a guy who makes furniture for fun and never thought he would turn a damn thing...making that first pen was AWESOME!!!!

Tom


----------



## cozee (Apr 24, 2007)

Keep it simple. Don't use anything but CA and accelerant. With lathe at it's slowest speed, if wood is soft, coat with thin CA for sealer. Apply 3 successive coats of thick CA, setting each with accel. I use smooth card stock such as a 3x5 as an applicator. Keep the applicator moving for a few seconds after applying CA then remove and quickly hit with accel. If after the third coat you find some heavy ridges, apply a fourth coat and then turn it down until smooth then finish out. Works for me everytime. Nice depth and a very high gloss.


----------



## TomG (Apr 26, 2007)

Do CA coats have to dry completely before applying a 2nd coat? How long does it take for CA thick to dry until it can be sanded?  I am trying the Fangar Finish and the CA thick (from Rockler) is taking its sweet time to dry.


----------



## TomG (Apr 27, 2007)

When I applied the thick CA last night it looked really good IMO. Today it was all ridgey and swirly. It poured here last night, does the humidity have something to do with this? I work out in my garage. I have a portable propane heater I could use if needed when applying finishes. 

Tom


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 4, 2007)

I use strips cut from a card stock that I spray a little CA on just enough to absorb into the stock... I very lightly run this along the medium CA... this hardens the coat without getting sloppy. I have heard that too much CA between coats that is not wiped off totally will cause problems.. this works well for me even in my cold humid shop. I then take the ridges off with 800 and hand sand it on the mandrel to 2000 then tripoli, plastic polish and ren wax buff.... very glossy and nice finish


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah..... it helps to use a rolled up piece of shop towel to distribute the ca.... the fibre does not act as an acelerant so it gives you a little more time to spread the CA out. I use a 1/8 rod to roll the towel around and then pull the rod out... I cut the sheet of towel into quarters before I roll it. this gives about the right amount of towel to work with.. this made the turning point for me []


----------



## TomG (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnakeCharmer_
> <br />Oh yeah..... it helps to use a rolled up piece of shop towel to distribute the ca.... the fibre does not act as an acelerant so it gives you a little more time to spread the CA out. I use a 1/8 rod to roll the towel around and then pull the rod out... I cut the sheet of towel into quarters before I roll it. this gives about the right amount of towel to work with.. this made the turning point for me []



Thanks, I like that idea.

Tom


----------

